
Show HN: The Ultimate Guide to EU VAT MOSS (infography) - malditojavi
https://quaderno.io/eu-vat-moss-digital-services/
======
heidijavi
Not clear for me, USA-based companies have to comply with these?

~~~
peterfa
If you sell digital products (SaaS, ebooks, etc.) by USA based company to EU
clients, you have to apply VAT of EU country where the client is based
(Belgium 21%, Hungary 27%, Ireland 23%, etc).

------
polimorfico
Very useful to know what to do with this new VAT mess. Thanks!

